# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΟ mitsubishi 30.000BTU

## takhs764

καλησπερα εχω καποιο προβλημα με το κλιματιστικο μου ομως, να ξεκινισω απο την αρχη την παρακσευη που μας περασε πηρε φωτια η κωλονα της δεη και τα καλωδια της με πτωση τασεως προλαβαινω και κλεινω το κλιματιστικο μου μετα απο την επισκευη τον καλωδιων εε καλητερα μαλον μετα απο το μπαταρισμα που κανανε το δοκιμασα και δουλευε κανονικα αυτο εγινε και της επομενες δυο μερες χθες ομως αφου το εβαλα να δουλεψει πηρε κανονικα αλλα μετα απο μια ωρα περιπου εριξε την ασφαλεια του κλιματιστικου και το ρελε του πινακα μου εγω αφου κατεβαζω ολες της ασφαλεις του σπιτι μου το ξαναβαζω ενω ανοιγει κανονικα δουλευει και το ανεμιστιρακι μεσα αυτο μολις παει να παρει η εξωτερηκη μοναδα ριχνει και τη δικια του ασφαλεια και του ρελε ξερει κανεις κατι για αυτο? βεβαια εγω θα φωναξω και εναν ειδικο αλλα καλου κακου να ξερω και τη μου γινετε ευχαριστω και καλα χριστουγενα υγεια για ολους

----------


## xampos

μάλλον έχει κάπου διαροή (φάση με σασί) στην εξωτερική μονάδα πιο πιθανό να έφαγε υγρασία.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Αν σου εριχνε μόνο τον διαρροής, τότε μπορεί να είναι θέμα υγρασίας.
Ανοιξε την εξωτερική μονάδα και απομόνωσε τον συμπιεστή. Αν δεν σου ρίξει ασφάλεια, τότε εχει πρόβλημα αυτός. Πρόσεξε ομως την ταση. Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος, φ'ωναξε τεχνικό. Το ρεύμα σκοτώνει.

----------


## takhs764

καλησπερα τελικα ειναι ο κομπρεσορας ειναι μια ζημια που θα μου παει περιπου στο 400αρι αξειζη η να παω να παρω κανα καινουργειο ινβετερ και να το πεταξω αυτο

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Εντελώς πληροφοριακα πες μας τι μοντελο της mitsubishi ηταν??

----------


## panayiotis1

> τελικα ειναι ο κομπρεσορας


Ποιος διαπιστωσε τη βλαβη και κατεληξε οτι ειναι το κομπρεσερ? ( τεχνικος, καποιος φιλοςή εσυ?)

----------


## takhs764

εχεισ δικιο το μοντελο ειναι το msh-30 rv

----------


## takhs764

τη ζημια......... ε δεν εχω φτασει ακομα εκει χαχαχχα και απο τη την mitsubisi καλα αυτη μονο μετα ματια το ειδαν και απο εναν φιλο τεχνικο

----------


## panayiotis1

Φιλε Τακη, μια φορα εχω αλλαξει κομπρεσσορα σε κλιμα (κιαυτο δεν ηταν καμενο, λογω θορυβου το πεταξα). Βαλε πολυμετρο και μετρα το μονος σου. Μη πετας τα λεφτα σου αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι καμενο.

----------


## aris285

Δυσκολα καιγονται τα κομπρεσερ των κλιματιστικων και ειδικα τωρα τον χειμωνα που δουλευουν χαλαρα.ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις σημενει βιαιο βραχηκυκλωμα.Μετρα με το πολιμετρο αν ειναι καμενο πριν το αλαξεις και δες επισεις μηπως εχει κακαρωσει κανενας πυκνωτης του κομπρεσερ (αν ειναι τριφασικο δεν εχει πυκνωτες)

----------


## takhs764

τελικα ειναι ο κομπρεσορας καμια ιδεα κανεις? να των αλλαξω γιατι ειναι καλο το μηχανιμα η να παρω κανα αλλο? :Confused1:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δυσκολα καιγονται τα κομπρεσερ των κλιματιστικων και ειδικα τωρα τον χειμωνα που δουλευουν χαλαρα.ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις σημενει βιαιο βραχηκυκλωμα.Μετρα με το πολιμετρο αν ειναι καμενο πριν το αλαξεις και δες επισεις μηπως εχει κακαρωσει κανενας πυκνωτης του κομπρεσερ (αν ειναι τριφασικο δεν εχει πυκνωτες)


πλακα κανεις??? στην θερμανση δουλευουν πιο χαλαρα τα κλιματιστικα??? απο ποτε??μπορεις λιγο να εξιγησεις γιατι??? 

φιλε Τακη εαν εχεις κανενα φιλο ψυκτικο πεστου να ερχει με εναν booster πυκνωτη μηπως το μοτερ σου ειναι απλα κολλημενο... με το πολυμετρο δεν θα δεις και πολλα πραγματα εκτος απο το εαν εχεις διαροη προς την γη...

----------


## takhs764

σιγουρα ειναι ο κομπρεσορας εχω παρει τρεις γνωμες για σιγουρια

----------


## Nemmesis

δεν ειναι εγω οτι δεν ειναι... ειπα οτι ισως ειναι απλα κολλημενος και με τον booster πυκνωτη ισως μπορεσετε να τον ξεκολλησετε

----------


## takhs764

Τι ειναι το booster και τη κανει;

----------


## Googlis

Το booster δίνει παραπάνω δύναμη για να ξεκινήσει το μοτέρ που θέλουμε.

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

φιλε ψυκτικος ειμαι χρονια , και εχω δει πολλες βλαβες κλιματιστικων ,τα μοτερακια δεν καιγονται τοσα ευκολα αλλα πριν πουμε για αυτο το ποιο πιθανο χωρις να βαλω το χερι μου στην φωτια εαν δεν το δω δεν θα ξερω ,αλλα πεφτουν οι ασφαλειες εαν ο πυκνωτης ειναι off τραβαει πολλυ ρευμα και ριχνει το ρελε,το εχω δει πολλες φορες αυτο στα κλιματιστικα .Πρωτα βλεπω πυκνωτη εαν ειναι ενταξει και μετα μετραω κομπρεσερ μεταξυ τους τις μπορνες και με την γη εαν εχει διαροη.Αλλα για να τον μετρησεις θες πυκνωμετρο συνηθως στα ενιαρια κλιματιστικα εχει 35mf πυκνωτη.Αλλα αυτο επειδη ειναι 30.000btu  πυκνωτη δεν εχει τριφασικο ειναι με ρελε τασεως δουλευει μηπως φταιει και αυτο,βγαλε τα καλλωδια απο πανω και βαλτο μπροστα το ριχνει παλλι?
μετα παρε ενα πολλυμετρο και μια μια τις μπορνες μετρατες με την γη να δεις εαν ειναι βραχυκυκλομενο.

----------

